# Lighting for a Cichlid planted tank?



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello everyone 

I have a brand new 3ft tank which i would like to put a few african cichlids in, and also grow some plants in. I was wondering what the best option for lighting would be? Im not too fussy on what kind of plants i want, so any ideas would be appreciated 

This is my first aquascape


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

How to you plan to keep the plants from being cichlid chow? I thought the African cichlids eat just about anything, even anubias.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Tugg said:


> How to you plan to keep the plants from being cichlid chow? I thought the African cichlids eat just about anything, even anubias.


This depends upon which of the Africans he decides to keep. Yes there are many that will either eat of uproot just about any kind of plant but there are a few others that are strict carnivores who live plants alone. Most of the safer African Cichlids are rive dwelling fish rather than from the popular lakes.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you are going to keep unfussy low light species like anubias and Java fern, any of the usual fluorescent set-ups will work.

For the record, my ocellated shell dwellers do not eat plants, although they are not what most people think of when they hear "African cichlids".


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

Current sat plus would be perfect, fully customizable color choices.


----------



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone  

I haven't decided on plants yet, mainly because i have no idea which plants will work with african cichlids. I would be happy with just 1 or 2 plants in the tank. Whatever works will do 

I looked into the Satellite Freshwater LED+ and I'm pretty convinced thats the light ill go with. The fitting i was looking at will suit tank sizes from 36 inches to 48 inches. My tank is a 36 inch which is good, but will one light fitting be enough for plants? apparently they put out 6500K each. 

Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it a 40b or 30l? I have 2 on my 30 l and it's pretty darn bright in there.


----------



## FrustratedJP (Aug 29, 2014)

marty93aus said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I haven't decided on plants yet, mainly because i have no idea which plants will work with african cichlids. I would be happy with just 1 or 2 plants in the tank. Whatever works will do
> 
> ...


I love my Finnex FugeRay on my 36BF. it's awesome. It does depend on what kind of plants you will be growing. The Finnex RayII puts out a lot of light, I had one before I stepped down to the FugeRay LED, I had problems with algae problems even leaving it on for 8hrs cause I was running no Co2. If I were I could have grown anything in my tank supposedly from people I have chatted with. It's up to you. Take a look at Finnex LED lights fixtures, not only are they low profile but they crank out the light you need to grow kick-A** plants


----------

